# Basic in-wall speaker system setup, suggestions?



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Check the in-ceiling speakers at Monoprice.com. I used them throughout the first floor of my house during a recent renovation and have been very happy with them. They have versions that are mean for mounting in the wall instead of the ceiling and the general concensus is that these provide better sound than in the ceiling. Mount them in the same wall, no closer than 18" to the corners, for the best sound. You do NOT want the speakers facing each other which sounds like what you were considering. You can get the in-wall speaker wire at Monoprice as well.

You'll likely want to terminate the in-wall speaker wire to a speaker wall plate, from which you would then run wires to your amplifier or whatever system you're using. You're going to need something to power the speakers...just make sure that whatever it is has terminals/posts for connecting external speakers.

Pyle makes a decent little amp for this purpose, if your'e plugging in an iPod or computer. It's not audiophile quality but that's not what you're looking for:

http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PCA1-30-Watt-Stereo-Amplifier/dp/B0012KZNP4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328758301&sr=8-4


----------

